# Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm looking to buy a new set of tires this week and these are the ones I'm considering the most. These will be 225/45/17 for my GTI. As you can see they are all in the $100 price range and have a wear rating around 300. I realize there are compromises when you buy a cheaper tire but I'm looking to get the best one for my budget. I'm looking for something that will be reasonably quiet (my current tires are extremely loud) and decent in the rain. These tires will not be used for any track days or auto-x, mostly commuting and some spirited driving on the way to the cottage on the weekends. 
Anyone have experience with any of these of have any other suggestions for other tires in this price range? A local shop has deals on Maxxis tires but I don't know much about those either. 
Thanks
Kuhmo SPT
Serv. Desc: 94Y -- UTQG: Treadwear: 320 -- Traction: AA -- Temperature: A320 AA A 
Price: $92.00 (each) 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=5








Yokohama S-Drive
Serv. Desc: 91Y -- UTQG: Treadwear: 300 -- Traction: AA -- Temperature: A300 AA A 
Price: $115.00 (each) 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ce=10








Hankook Ventus S1
Serv. Desc: 94Y -- UTQG: Treadwear: 280 -- Traction: AA -- Temperature: A280 AA A 
Price: $95.00 (each) 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=6









Sumitomo HTR Z III
Serv. Desc: 94Y -- UTQG: Treadwear: 300 -- Traction: AA - Temperature: A300 AA A 
Price: $92.00 (each) 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (YJGUY)*

Based on your needs, I'd recommend the Yoko's, as they are the least aggressive tires of the bunch and that will give them the most durablilty and least road noise (especially as they get older) of the options you have.


----------



## BUCKHUSKY (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been riding on the Kumho SPTs for 2 seasons now. I swear there lower profile than the stockers but extremely happy with wear/handling and no road noise. Id buy them again.


----------



## csuwatson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (YJGUY)*

I'm looking to do the same this week for my Jetta (225/45/17 as well) The Eagle RSA H rated stockers were eeh. Got 40k miles.
I put Hankook Ventus V4ES on 2 years ago and I'm right at 38k. Great handling, and very good wet traction. They SUCK in the snow (I know, they should), but the only other thing is that the road noise is bad at 20-25 mph, but I think this is only in the last 5-10k. I got them at Pepboys for $98 per, and the fourth was free after rebate. Won't be going back to Pepboys though (service sucks by me)
I'm pretty much sold on the Sumitomos right now. Big O Tires has a Buy 3 get 1 free going right now. I got a $430 quote yesterday out the door & googled some really good reviews on em last night too.
I'll be keeping an eye on your post, thanks.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (YJGUY)*

Thanks for the replies everyone. After reading a ton of reviews I think I've settled on the Yokohama's. My next choice would be the Sumitomo's. I'll be ordering this week and hopefully it will stop snowing up here soon and I'll be able to get them on next week. I'll post an update when I get them. 
csuwatson, if you don't mind, post up with what you decide to get and your impressions once you get them on. Might be helpful for others when they are searching. 
Thanks. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csuwatson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (YJGUY)*

Ahh the never changing mind... how would we lust after things without you. Started thinking that if I'd only get 25-30k out of the Sumis they might not be the best deal. Might just bite the service bullet on the Hankooks again as I do love em, I'm also thinking of searching out new rims and my #1 choice right now are the fat fives off an A8/A6. I'm also thinking of something close to the GLI BBS 18"s, but haven't found the right ones yet.
Good choice on the Yoks as I've heard a lot of good things, but right now I can't get them for the price I want locally. Maybe the discount tire guy will fold tomorrow...


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (csuwatson)*

Well I've now had the Yokohama's for a few weeks and I'm really happy with them. These are very quiet tires, which is what I was looking for. The grip in dry conditions is very good, they break away progressively and I have yet to get them to squeal. They were also quite good in the wet conditions we've had this week. No hydroplaning and secure cornering in heavy rain. 
Only time will tell if they get noisier as they wear out, but so far I am very happy with the choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csuwatson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Kuhmo SPT vs. Yoko S-Drive vs. Hankook Ventus S1 vs. Sumitomo HTR Z III (csuwatson)*

Ended up going with Kuhmo Ecsta ASX's. I like that they are all season as we can see snow almost any month of the year in the mountains. I also found some RS4 rep 18" wheels to put them on an also went with the 235's as they were in stock, and bigger is better...right!? So far, they handle well (ZR) rated, and I have no complaints after about 1k. I'm in love with the rims!


----------

